# Rand: Minnesota's young pro athletes are skilled beyond their years



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

> We’re entering the college sports season, a realm logically dominated by 18-to-22 year olds.
> 
> But we’re also entering that glorious period during which MLB, the NFL, NHL and NBA are all either in-season or about to start. And when it comes to Minnesota, at least, those pro sports teams are increasingly being dominated by 18-to-22 year olds.
> 
> ...


http://www.startribune.com/rand-minnesota-s-young-pro-athletes-are-skilled-beyond-their-years/323386941/


----------

